# AA Meetings Questions.



## Mandia99508

As part of our divorce my husband has agreed for the remainder or our time together (waiting for court date to arrive) he has agreed to quit drinking and attend AA meetings. We stipulated this and it is a legal agreement.

My husband is one of the best liars on the planet I've discovered recently, and how do I know he's going? So I have some questions for some one who has been there.


Does everyone get a sponsor? How soon does that happen?
What is the chip system all about? How soon do you get your first one? 
Will they accept him if he simply sits there and refuses to speak?

I'm not going to ask too much as it is anonymous for a reason, so I just need to have an understanding as this process goes along. Otherwise I will be forced to do something I really don't want to do. But he agreed, and if he fails I suppose that is on him.


----------



## ThinkTooMuch

Proof of Attendance at Meetings
Sometimes, courts ask for proof of attendance at A.A. meetings.
Some groups, with the consent of the prospective member, have the A.A. group secretary sign or initial a slip that has been furnished by the court together with a self-addressed court envelope. The referred person supplies identi- fication and mails the slip back to the court as proof of attendance.
Other groups cooperate in different ways. There is no set procedure. The nature and extent of any group’s involve- ment in this process is entirely up to the individual group.
This proof of attendance at meetings is not part of A.A.’s procedure. Each group is autonomous and has the right to choose whether or not to sign court slips. In some areas the attendees report on themselves, at the request of the referring agency, and thus alleviate breaking A.A. members’ anonymity.


----------



## Mandia99508

Thank you Mark. Unfortunately the court system up here does not honor this kind of monitoring unless I were to press charges against him for something related to the Alcohol, and the abuse caused to me by it. We simply established a legal verbal agreement. That he must uphold or I will have to take legal action.

However he has been maintaining his sobriety for the past few days, so I'm just hoping he sticks to it. He's been to 2 meetings so far, and I'm hoping he's actually going and what he learns will help him to see what his life could become if he were to keep on this way. He's basically got nothing left to lose at this point. So hitting rock bottom was not far away. 

In 1 month & two weeks (when I finally move out & our divorce is final) I am certain that if he gains nothing from this experience he'll go back to drinking, and nothing anyone can do will stop him. He's addicted mentally to alcohol, not physically. This type of alcohol addiction can be just as dangerous though. It's definitely thrown me through a loop for the past few years, and I would hate to hear about him contining down this path.


----------

